# a sting is a sting, right?



## bevy's honeybees

I use reverse tweezers to apply bee for the sting, and as soon as I feel the stinger I pull it off. I'm doing the back of my neck at this time due to pain that I'm not sure what is from (am getting it xrayed on Monday).

Does the venom sack stay with the stinger every time? I can't see the stinger and there are times where the after pain is so minimal it makes me wonder if stinger is missing it's venom. do I need to hold it there for a second to be sure? Thanks!


----------



## Bees of SC

yes


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Besides duration of sting, you should look into acupuncture points. A sting on a acupuncture point targets specific reactions and is most beneficial. I just leave the stingers in and let them fall off naturally.


----------



## bevy's honeybees

What I meant is that I pull the bee off right away, I leave the stinger for at least 15 min but now I will leave it til it falls off. Sometimes the lack of pain has me wonder if the venom sack came with the stinger. 
I will look up the info for acupuncture sites. Thank you.


----------

